# Keepalived + pptpd

## rayg00n

Добрый день.

Настроен keepalived на двух хостах. На них же установлен pptpd.

Все работает, но периодически возникают ошибки в логах при подключении клиента по pptpd:

```

Nov 15 09:54:59 GW pptpd[25188]: CTRL: Client 217.29.51.190 control connection started

Nov 15 09:54:59 GW pptpd[25188]: CTRL: Starting call (launching pppd, opening GRE)

Nov 15 09:54:59 GW pppd[25189]: Plugin winbind.so loaded.

Nov 15 09:54:59 GW pppd[25189]: WINBIND plugin initialized.

Nov 15 09:54:59 GW pppd[25189]: Plugin /usr/lib/pptpd/pptpd-logwtmp.so loaded.

Nov 15 09:54:59 GW pppd[25189]: pppd 2.4.5 started by dail, uid 0

Nov 15 09:54:59 GW Keepalived_vrrp[2749]: Netlink: filter function error

Nov 15 09:54:59 GW Keepalived_healthcheckers[2748]: Netlink: filter function error

Nov 15 09:54:59 GW pppd[25189]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 15 09:54:59 GW pppd[25189]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Nov 15 09:55:02 GW pptpd[25188]: CTRL: Ignored a SET LINK INFO packet with real ACCMs!

Nov 15 09:55:02 GW Keepalived_vrrp[2749]: Netlink: filter function error

Nov 15 09:55:02 GW Keepalived_healthcheckers[2748]: Netlink: filter function error

Nov 15 09:55:03 GW Keepalived_vrrp[2749]: Netlink: filter function error

Nov 15 09:55:03 GW Keepalived_healthcheckers[2748]: Netlink: filter function error

Nov 15 09:55:03 GW pppd[25189]: MPPE 128-bit stateless compression enabled

Nov 15 09:55:05 GW Keepalived_vrrp[2749]: Netlink: filter function error

Nov 15 09:55:05 GW Keepalived_healthcheckers[2748]: Netlink: filter function error

Nov 15 09:55:05 GW pppd[25189]: found interface eth0 for proxy arp

Nov 15 09:55:05 GW pppd[25189]: local  IP address х.х.х.х

Nov 15 09:55:05 GW pppd[25189]: remote IP address х.х.х.х

Nov 15 09:55:05 GW Keepalived_vrrp[2749]: Netlink: filter function error

Nov 15 09:55:05 GW Keepalived_healthcheckers[2748]: Netlink: filter function error

```

гугление не выявило похожих проблем.

Прошу помощи.

----------

## Pinkbyte

Конфиг keepalived не помешал бы. Старые посты в мэйллистах говорят о том, что если поверх keepalived пускать VPN-ы(в общем случае - что-то с динамически создаваемыми интерфейсами), то могут возникать подобные проблемы. Решения я не нашел, но личного опыта эксплуатации keepalived у меня нет, так что возможно я чего-то не знаю

----------

## TigerJr

 *Quote:*   

> гугление не выявило похожих проблем.

 

Странно, но я тоже попал на списки рассылок.

Однако люди пишут что гугление не выявило похожих проблем... чему верить? 

Странность заключается в том что большинство не сильно овладели поиском гугла и просят других занятся поиском. Не уверен что я смогу помочь в этом вопросе.

----------

